# Short Visit to Mexico City



## nsuresh67 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I will be visiting Ampliación Granada, Mexico City for a few days in mid Feb 2013 for a couple of meetings.

This is my first visit to Mexico. I am wondering if anyone can help in suggesting hotels nearby. Also, some information on sight seeing will be highly appreciated.

Thanks you.

- Suresh
San Francisco


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

nsuresh67 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I will be visiting Ampliación Granada, Mexico City for a few days in mid Feb 2013 for a couple of meetings.
> 
> ...


Colonia Granada is adjacent to the upscale, upper middle-class and business center district of Polanco where there are a dozen or so hotels affiliated with international hotel chains. It's also close enough to other good areas in the center of the city where the taxi fare to or from will be less than the peso equivalent of US$10. Any of the hotels along the majestic Paseo de la Reforma will be relatively close, time wise, to where you want to go. As for touristic, sight-seeing activities ... any of the guides to Mexico City, printed or ones available online, provide very good summaries and suggestions.


----------



## nsuresh67 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions, Longford. 

Do taxies accept US dollars or would you suggest that I get pesos at the airport?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nsuresh67 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, Longford.
> 
> Do taxis accept US dollars or would you suggest that I get pesos at the airport?


Get pesos at an ATM in the airport. You get the best exchange rate. If people take dollars at all the rate will be terrible.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

nsuresh67 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, Longford.
> 
> Do taxies accept US dollars or would you suggest that I get pesos at the airport?


The Peso is the national currency and it's expected that you settle your charges, for anything, in Pesos. There are some businesses at which, as a courtesy, may accept US$, but, as pointed-out in an earlier response, the exchange rate will not be good. Pesos are very easy to obtain, including at ATM machines at the airport. Away from the airport, you will find ATM machines conveniently located throughout the city. If you're uncomfortable using an ATM machine, you can exchange US$ for Pesos at currency exchange booths at the airport and also ones scattered about the city.


----------



## elizabethberger (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for thr info you all..Love it


----------



## SVGGreg (Feb 10, 2013)

I totally agree that you should use the atm at the airport. Depending on what your bank charges are at home for a transaction you tend to get a better exchange rate that way. I´ve been using my scotia card that way for the last 3 years and I notice a big difference.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Doesn't matter what country--an ATM will get you better rates than any "Currency Exchange" booth you can find.


----------



## nsuresh67 (Jan 31, 2013)

When I spoke to my customer in Mexico City (over the phone) last week, he cautioned me against hiring taxis outside the airport. He told me that there would be a kiosk/ counter, located inside the airport, and pre-pay for 'Authorized' taxis. He also recommended that I ask the hotel or the clients I meet to call for the 'safe' taxis for my travel.

I have to admit that this made me a bit nervous. Is it as bad as it sounds or am I over imagining it? I am sure our senior expats in the group, and others who have first hand expericene, will help clarify this with their valuable inputs, and guide new visitors like me.

I am looking forward to my travel this coming week.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

nsuresh67 said:


> When I spoke to my customer in Mexico City (over the phone) last week, he cautioned me against hiring taxis outside the airport. He told me that there would be a kiosk/ counter, located inside the airport, and pre-pay for 'Authorized' taxis. He also recommended that I ask the hotel or the clients I meet to call for the 'safe' taxis for my travel.
> 
> I have to admit that this made me a bit nervous. Is it as bad as it sounds or am I over imagining it? I am sure our senior expats in the group, and others who have first hand expericene, will help clarify this with their valuable inputs, and guide new visitors like me.
> 
> I am looking forward to my travel this coming week.


No need to be nervous. Just about everyone flying into Mexico City who needs a taxi takes an "authorized taxi" at the airport, as described to you by your customer. It's the smart, and safe, and economical way to do it. As far as having your hotel call a taxi for you, that's one possibility, especially if you don't speak Spanish. I often get taxis on the street and have had rarely had problems, but I do speak Spanish fluently, so I am able to communicate with the taxi drivers.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Doesn't matter what country--an ATM will get you better rates than any "Currency Exchange" booth you can find.


That is mostly true inside Mexico however on the border the Casas de Cambios inside Mexico often have a higher rate of exchange than ATMs or banks if they are short on US dollars [or short on pesos that day etc.].

We exchanged pesos for dollars and got about 45 centavos more, which is rare. The US dollars we exchanged back to pesos before we left this weekend was about 30 centavos more than the ATM rate also. 

When we finally left to fly south it was at 75 centavos difference from buy and sell pesos. Sell always being the highest. Alan


----------

